

Pope Takes First Cautious Step On Twitter — Sends ‘Hello World’ Tweet - sheri
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/12/pope-takes-first-cautious-step-on-twitter-sends-hello-world-tweet/

======
kintamanimatt
Why is this news? In fact, why is the fact someone tweeted for the first time
even on HN? It's utterly inconsequential and about as intellectually
gratifying as memes on /r/adviceanimals.

~~~
mvkel
Do you get how news works? Lots of people are interested that the Pope, not
just some dude, is tweeting. Therefore, it's news.

------
WhaleBiologist
Cool, another high profile person has joined the 'looks like a famous person
on twitter but is actually a large PR team' club.

------
GiraffeNecktie
What would Jesus do? <https://twitter.com/jesus>

------
adlpz
This is hilarious for some reason. I mean, the whole @Pontifex thing. God this
is so good.

------
Tichy
According to the last Dan Brown novel, Twitter is god. Seriously.

